# National Registry certification



## bigdude (May 20, 2016)

What is the purpose of national registry certification?

I am a state licensed EMT-B and have been since 2011. But I am confused about the national registry. Is there any benefit to having national registry certification? I attempted to become certified via their website, nremt.org but I was not able to. It appears that only new graduates can obtain certification, or am I incorrect? Any information on this subject would be helpful. 

Bigdude


----------



## TransportJockey (May 20, 2016)

Anyone can obtain certification. But you must do a psychomotor and cognitive (practical and written) examination as well. It is great if you are ever planning on leaving your area. What state are you from?


----------



## MrJones (May 20, 2016)




----------



## bigdude (May 20, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Anyone can obtain certification. But you must do a psychomotor and cognitive (practical and written) examination as well. It is great if you are ever planning on leaving your area. What state are you from?



I am from Michigan. So you are saying I must retake the psychomotor and cognitive exams? I already passed those (back in 2011) and have kept my license fully active.


----------



## bigdude (May 20, 2016)

My current employer does not require national registry certification but from what I have read on this forum, some employers do. Now I am a little worried that I may need national registry certification in the future. Can anyone attest to the need of national registry certification in the state of Michigan? Thanks again.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 21, 2016)

bigdude said:


> I am from Michigan. So you are saying I must retake the psychomotor and cognitive exams? I already passed those (back in 2011) and have kept my license fully active.


The short answer is yes. If you were NREMT certified initially and you've maintained your certification since then, there may be a process available to you to regain certification. That's basically a LOT of CE. Your other option (probably less expensive) is simply taking the cognitive and psychomotor exams. 

Also, this topic can be a bit "touchy" for some and it has the potential to degrade into a bit of a show.

For everyone, please keep this civil and on-topic.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 21, 2016)

Oftentimes,  it is a State issue rather than an agency issue. In CA, the State EMSA simply uses the NR as a standard for initial certification. Once you are State certified /licensed, you do not need to maintain you NR to maintain your State cert. I have not seen any agencies here requiring  it for employment, rather, some will allow you to apply from out of state with NR with the understanding that you need to be State certified by appointment date. 

If I were to leave the State, I may need to get my NR again (as I have lapsed). 

So the short version of this long answer is: 
Check with the State you plan to work in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon (May 21, 2016)

BigDude...

I'm not sure what your long-term plans are, but if you intend to move to another state and function as an EMT, it's likely worthwhile to obtain NR certification. While it isn't quite nationally recognized, it has been catching on pretty well.

Your profile also says you are a RN. That may make things different regarding working in a different state. I can't speak towards that.


----------



## bigdude (May 24, 2016)

Thanks for the information. I am glad I asked about this as I plan on moving out of state (in the distant future). Which brings me to another question. I plan on obtaining my EMT-P license this year while living in Michigan. Can I simply just complete the required EMT-P course work and pass the NREMT-P exam thereby making my national registry certification up-to-date (with my new license level)?



Jon said:


> BigDude...
> 
> Your profile also says you are a RN. That may make things different regarding working in a different state. I can't speak towards that.



I wouldn't expect you to know about RN licensing since you are not a RN and that is not what I am asking about. But FYI, transferring your RN license to another is quite easy and straight forward. There are two methods. First method, there are 25 "compact" states in the US. If your primary residence is one of those 25 states, you essentially have a multi-state RN license and can practice nursing in any of the 25 states without applying for additional licensure or moving/relocating. Second method, if your primary residence is NOT one of the 25 states, you simply apply to that state's BON for licensure and pay an application fee/pass a background check. No exams to take.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 24, 2016)

bigdude said:


> Can I simply just complete the required EMT-P course work and pass the NREMT-P exam thereby making my national registry certification up-to-date (with my new license level)?
> .


Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakekeKe9 (Jul 23, 2020)

I am looking into this issue and found your thread during the search, thank you for the information.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 23, 2020)

Thread closed for useless bump.


----------

